# Upgrade problem plz help.



## ajai5777 (Apr 23, 2010)

I had to go for MSI GF615M P33 due to unavailability of 785G chipsets in my city.But after pairing it with Athlon II X4.I have been getting decent performance from it.I purchased Saphire HD 5670 and added to this rig.Now i am getting good performance in most games.Due to the big size of HD 5670 and mATX form factor, I lost 1 of my PCI slot.I had a TV tuner card and a sound card in my PCI slots.So I removed my creative SB 5.1 vx from 1 PCI and started to use onboard Realtek HD 7.1.I have creative T6100 and its being played crap in onboard audio.Now I think its the best time to get a 785G chipset.I observed 2 models, MSI 785G E51 and Biostar TA785G3 HD.But in E51 PCI and PCIe slots are arranged similar to my current board.So I decided to go for Biostar TA785G3 HD.My PSU is Zebronics 450W sata plus.In my current config it seems safe.Now I have a doubt.Can I change the motherboard with out changing my current PSU?

I tried PC power supply calculator.The required wattage was 254 for my current config.For testing I tried High end desktop board as motherboard then the required wattage increased to 275.

Will it be stable in my current PSU?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 23, 2010)

Well......1st of all I must say you choosed a gr8 board(i.e. Biostar TA785G3 HD). Well....With Athlon II X4 620 + Biostar TA785G3 HD + HD 5670 + Couple of HDD's and DVD Writer I'll suggest you not to depend on zebby PSU's. If you can afford 2k more just get Gigabyte Superb 460w @ 2.2k or the FSP SAGA II.

Look actually it's not all about the wattage. What's the rating on you volt rails?? Specially +12V one?? That is what matters most.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 23, 2010)

I read somewhere that its 20A in 12V rail.But I am not sure.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 23, 2010)

Just open the cabby dude.....there is a sticker in the body of SMPS. Everything is mentioned there. Post it here.


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 23, 2010)

16A in 12V rail
24A in 5V
25A in 3.3v
0.3A in -5V
0.8A in -12V
2A in +5VSB


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 23, 2010)

Well......I'll suggest to change the SMPS. Get one of the following I've mentioned. You are running it at your own risk.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 24, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> 16A in 12V rail
> 24A in 5V
> 25A in 3.3v
> 0.3A in -5V
> ...



pretty brave you are


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 24, 2010)

Why? Is it too bad?.Now I dont have the budget for both the PSU and mobo upgrade.One of my PCI slot is covered by HD 5670.I cant put my soundblaster on it.Thats the most annoying thing


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Why? Is it too bad?.Now I dont have the budget for both the PSU and mobo upgrade.One of my PCI slot is covered by HD 5670.I cant put my soundblaster on it.Thats the most annoying thing



upgrade your PSU for now. else later u may even loose your mobo + graphics card.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 24, 2010)

^^rightly said


----------



## huntluck (Apr 24, 2010)

You really need a break dude!

Boss for running GPU + MB..you may really want a good PSU prefer to go with 550 wattage zebronic pro series or iBall black stallion whichever you prefer as per your " k " ....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 24, 2010)

At my 1st post I've mentioned 2 PSU's at most lower budget. Take a look.


----------



## huntluck (Apr 24, 2010)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> At my 1st post I've mentioned 2 PSU's at most lower budget. Take a look.




I Have seen them I have no idea of that PSU that how much output impedance is observed well if you go to budget then i suggest not to buy...
Don't make compromise with the Quality. 

the ratio of +2% ^^ in price.. Doesn't affect I suppose seeing  future


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 24, 2010)

huntluck said:


> You really need a break dude!
> 
> Boss for running GPU + MB..you may really want a good PSU prefer to go with 550 wattage zebronic platinum or iBall black stallion whichever you prefer as per your " k " ....



truly speaking, i thought u were joking. Zebronics Platinum is crap (Pro series somewhat better). its nothing compared to FSP(the OEM of Gigabyte) or Seasonic(OEM of Corsair & many many more). many may disagree but most won't. ok, u tell why (most) members here go for Corsair VX450W selling out hard earned 3.8-4k when they can buy a 550W Zeb Platinum with a *bling* *bling* 100mm Blue LED for only 2.5k. maybe even less, which will attract lot more attention, than a white FSP PSU.

can't say much about the iBall black stallion. but just that iBall PSU's even if they cost as much a good PSU. can't be trusted for running a system consisting of power sucking parts.


----------



## huntluck (Apr 24, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> truly speaking, i thought u were joking. Zebronics Platinum is crap (Pro series somewhat better). its nothing compared to FSP(the OEM of Gigabyte) or Seasonic(OEM of Corsair & many many more). many may disagree but most won't. ok, u tell why (most) members here go for Corsair VX450W selling out hard earned 3.8-4k when they can buy a 550W Zeb Platinum with a *bling* *bling* 100mm Blue LED for only 2.5k. maybe even less, which will attract lot more attention, than a white FSP PSU.
> 
> can't say much about the iBall black stallion. but just that iBall PSU's even if they cost as much a good PSU. can't be trusted for running a system consisting of power sucking parts.




Well in case of budget i suggested him that As in every PSU's  it differs with copper or aluminum winding used...the pro is series is best i agree with it Mr X. 
Many gaming system at video parlors use pro xxx series.

But if you think in international way then there are very Rich brands like cooler master, corsair, HP, M-RON, triplet etc....  also

Now it's his choice to choose the one of it. As if any product from any manufacturer is manufactured then most probably it's sold.... So the quality is directly exponential to $$$$ hehehe


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 24, 2010)

Actually I dont know anything about PSU.I ran my old PC for 5years in a frontech SMPS with out damaging any components.I sold that PC to get some cash and upgraded to this.I was out of budget thats why I went for ordinary PSU.But in my current configuration its safe even in heavy load.Only concern is that I lost 1 PCI slot due to the big size of HD 5670.I dont have budget for PSU+new mobo right now.

I think its better to give up the idea of upgrading.Is there anything to extend PCI slot?
All I need to use my SB 5.1 in this board.
I'll consider upgrading PSU later.


----------



## huntluck (Apr 24, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Actually I dont know anything about PSU.I ran my old PC for 5years in a frontech SMPS with out damaging any components.I sold that PC to get some cash and upgraded to this.I was out of budget thats why I went for ordinary PSU.But in my current configuration its safe even in heavy load.Only concern is that I lost 1 PCI slot due to the big size of HD 5670.I dont have budget for PSU+new mobo right now.
> 
> I think its better to give up the idea of upgrading.Is there anything to extend PCI slot?
> All I need to use my SB 5.1 in this board.
> I'll consider upgrading PSU later.




If you want a lifetime partner Get an corsair or cooler master smps.
No other choice *55o wattage min. requirement *

check some here *www.priceindia.in/computer/cooler-master-smps-power-supply-price/


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 24, 2010)

I agree with the 'brand' thing.But why do I need 550W when the max power reqd for my configuration in a high end desktop board is just  274?

If my budget allows, it will be surely a Gigabyte Active PFC 460W @ 2.2k


----------



## asingh (Apr 25, 2010)

Zebronics, iBALL PSU = total sh$$. Be it running a CPU,  256MB DIMM and one HDD platter. I am not sure why people are recommending these PSU units. They are like the plague, to be avoided, come what may be. 

*OP*, you need a minimal 400 PSU. Ideally choose from these brands, Corsair, Tagan, Gigabyte, FSP, Silverstone, Coolermaster (not Extreme series). Not sure what *The Monkey* was suggesting, but he seems to be off his rocker.


----------



## huntluck (Apr 25, 2010)

asigh said:


> Zebronics, iBALL PSU = total sh$$. Be it running a CPU,  256MB DIMM and one HDD platter. I am not sure why people are recommending these PSU units. They are like the plague, to be avoided, come what may be.
> 
> *OP*, you need a minimal 400 PSU. Ideally choose from these brands, *Corsair, Tagan, Gigabyte, FSP, Silverstone, Cooler master* (not Extreme series). Not sure what *The Monkey* was suggesting, but he seems to be off his rocker.




To be more specific Buddy I think when the system is OC ,it requires more supply.The 550 watt smps will be great enough to drive the components.
As for future components You might know The power requirement is over 500 wattage Check out ! 

I  gave him advice securing his present and future also .So he might not get any  problems


----------



## asingh (Apr 25, 2010)

^^
I recommended him 400W. If he plans to OC, then he can raise it to 550W. Even if the power requirement is minimal (per say 250-300W) they quality of the PSU should be the best. Also the link you gave for CM E series, those are tick-tock bombs. I have read many experiences of those PSUs failing, propagating problems to the motherboard and killing components.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 25, 2010)

^^ u talking about OC to a guy who done one of best OC out here at TDF. running two power hungry & uber powerful cards in crossfire & have lots & lots of peripherals attached to his cpu. all he using is a Corsair 650W to power his entire rig. 

all OP needs is a good 80% certified 400W unit. not 500-600W unit. once OC the rig will consume more power but not 550W or so. he can go ahead with FSP Saga II 400W. if decide OC, than FSP 450W or Corsair CX400W or Seasonic 380W. also if OP continue use his present crap power unit, in future he better think about getting a new rig, not only a new PSU.

---------- Post added at 03:31 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:27 PM ----------

in above post, i was pointing to huntluck, not u asigh. actually noticed your post only after posting mine.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 25, 2010)

@huntluck
man CM extreme series is being recognized as a perfect bomb for terrorists can get at this price
_*
I MEAN IT IS VALUE FOR MONEY BOMB*_


----------



## huntluck (Apr 25, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> @huntluck
> man CM extreme series is being recognized as a perfect bomb for terrorists can get at this price
> _*
> I MEAN IT IS VALUE FOR MONEY BOMB*_




Hey please all of you  why are you pointing at the prices, i gave it to see the product models. I suggest you instead of debating on prices why don't you Discuss for product's . Well I'm pretty sure none of would like to buy from any website. but would prefer to go and buy themselves from their home city stores. isn't it !

It will be great that we all find the best one out in this discussion about the PSU. 

*"Even god was not able to make perfect humans then how can these manufactures design products"*


good luck!


----------



## asingh (Apr 25, 2010)

^^
Ok, what is the best one, as per you. Let us hear it. Please.


----------



## huntluck (Apr 25, 2010)

asigh said:


> ^^
> Ok, what is the best one, as per you. Let us hear it. Please.





The general rule of thumb is a high quality 500 to 550 watt power supply  with sufficient current (amps) on the +12 volt rail(s) can easily power  a system with any single video card made. A high quality 700 to 750  watt power supply with sufficient current (amps) on the +12 volt rail(s)  can power a system with two video cards operating in dual mode. There  are a few exceptions like the new ATI Radeon HD 5XXX series cards which  use less power unless OC ,due to their energy efficiency.  

A high quality 500 to 550 watt psu will have a +12 volt rail rated  at 40 amps. A high quality 700 to 750 watt psu will have a +12 volt rail  rated at 60 amps. 

In addition the power supply should be at least 80+ Bronze certified  for energy efficiency. There are some models available which have  achieved 80+ Silver and 80+ Gold Certifications. 

Before purchasing a new psu you will need to decide whether you will  eventually have a pc with one or two video cards.  


*images17.newegg.com/is/image/newegg/17-139-004-S02?$S640W$

Model 
*CORSAIR CMPSU-550VX 550W ATX12V V2.2 *

Brand CORSAIR 
Model CMPSU-550VX 
Spec Type ATX12V V2.2 
Maximum Power 550W 
Fans 1 x 120mm Double ball-bearing fan 
PFC Active 
Main Connector 20+4Pin  
12V Rails Single 
PCI-Express Connector 1 x 6-Pin, 1 x 6+2-Pin 
SATA Power Connector 6 
SLI Ready 
CrossFire Ready 
Modular No 
Efficiency Up to 85% 
Energy-Efficient 80 PLUS Certified 
Over Voltage 
Protection Yes 
Input Voltage 90 - 264 V 
Input Frequency Range 50/60 Hz 
Input Current 9/ 5A 
Output +3.3V@30A,+5V@20A,+12V@41A,-12V@0.8A,+5VSB@3A 
MTBF >100,000 Hours 
Approvals UL, CUL, CE, CB, FCC Class B, TUV, CCC, C-tick Features Connectors 1 x Main connector (20+4Pin)
1 x 12V(4+4Pin)
6  x peripheral
6 x SATA
2 x Floppy
2 x PCI-E Features Supports the latest ATX12V v2.2 and is backwards  compatible with ATX12V 2.01 systems.
Ultra quiet 120mm double  ball-bearing thermally controlled fan.
Double forward switching  circuitry design offers high efficiency, up to 85% under wide load  range.
Dedicated single +12V rail offers maximum compatibility with  latest components.
High quality Japanese capacitors provide uncompromisable performance and reliability.
Extra long cables support  full tower size chassis.

 Warranty Parts 5 years limited


----------



## Piyush (Apr 26, 2010)

^^i dunno what u r trying to convey

u deviate from main issue in every post


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^i dunno what u r trying to convey
> 
> u deviate from main issue in every post



yes, u rite. he firstly mentioned OP go for Zebronics Crap PSU @ 550W. now Corsair PSU @ 550W. not sure what he got in his head. maybe sh**.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 26, 2010)

Well.....as I said before if you are on minimum budget go for Gigabyte one or FSP Saga II one that I've mentioned or if you can up your budget go for Corsair VX450 @ 3.8k(It's a gr8 PSU). Anyone of the avobe mentioned PSU will be enough for you considering a updgrade of couple of HDD's.

Dump your Zebby PSU. It's a crap as said by lots of members. And lastly about CM, its Extreme Power series are just sh*t. Can't say about other series. But Real Power series is good.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> yes, u rite. he firstly mentioned OP go for Zebronics Crap PSU @ 550W. now Corsair PSU @ 550W. not sure what he got in his head. maybe sh**.



rite
i mean i spend my precious 8-10 mins reading his post 
and got confused as a hell linking his latest post to the previous ones
boingggggg.....


----------



## huntluck (Apr 27, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> rite
> i mean i spend my precious 8-10 mins reading his post
> and got confused as a hell linking his latest post to the previous ones
> boingggggg.....




So why you had to read it. In my last post stated the best u dip sh**, for the man asking me what according to you is best?????

And for the needy i already suggested him I-ball black stallion or zebronic's pro*

Read be4 u post nonsense about some one. I think the moderator should look for it. And check the respect for all members is maintained


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 27, 2010)

Why do most mATX boards having PCI and PCIe slots arranged closely? If we put 1 good graphic card we will lose 1 PCI slot.My current one, E51, All biostar 785G boards except TA785GM3 HD are like this.E53 is good but cant afford it.Boards having PCIe x 1 in between PCIe x 16 and PCI slots have enough space to contain a good graphic card.
My 9500GT was ok.But HD 5670 with arctic cooling wont fit in small space.

Is there any cheap solution to increase the no of PCI slots?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2010)

huntluck said:


> So why you had to read it. In my last post stated the best u dip sh**, for the man asking me what according to you is best?????
> 
> And for the needy i already suggested him I-ball black stallion or zebronic's pro*
> 
> Read be4 u post nonsense about some one. I think the moderator should look for it. And check the respect for all members is maintained


hey dont get mad bro
i had the same experience when i joined the forums
i accidentally suggested OP to go for CM extreme power series PSU for gtx 285

and then all were taking a *GOOD* care of it


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> hey dont get mad bro
> i had the same experience when i joined the forums
> i accidentally suggested OP to go for CM extreme power series PSU for gtx 285
> 
> and then all were taking a *GOOD* care of it



what huntluck suggested is, Zebronics Platinum 550W for OP. which is crap. and cost 2.5k or so. we all tried correct him. next he jumped from a desi crap to an internationally famous PSU. Corsair VX550W. costing ~2X more than previous recommendation. now u tell what can we do of it? he just giving any recommendation he feels good without looking at necessary wattage nor at OP's budget.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 27, 2010)

^^I know
u deal with him


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 27, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> ^^I know
> u deal with him



thats exactly what i doing buddy


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2010)

need help
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700&page=270


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 28, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> need help
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=71700&page=270



ditto .


----------



## FilledVoid (Apr 28, 2010)

Ok all , lets ease off the new poster  . After all he's new here so lets all help the op out. What I think Huntluck is saying is that to go for Zebronics and iBall if you are very tight on budget it could be his own opinion though and he might have had a good experience . And if you have a good amount go for the Corsair SMPS if money isn't a concern . 

On the contrary, my belief is both the above SMPS is sub par and you should sink money in a  good SMPS rather than lose money on that nice 5670 and the rest of your computer parts. I had a thread and I was recommended a regular Coolermaster which I got from 2.2k I think. And like Sam said to me, you can probably keep the SMPS for a future upgrade as long as you buy a good one. 


> Read be4 u post nonsense about some one. I think the moderator should look for it. And check the respect for all members is maintained


The Moderators do try to reach out to every thread possible but after all we are human too. You shouldn't take much offence in this though. Right now you were up against some of the most Hardcore Hardware Experts in the forum. Take a look at some of the overclocking performed here, not to mention there was a person who ran Liquid Nitrogen Cooling, Modders who would make Mechanic Shop owners look like idiots etc. My recommendation is try to take it in good faith and learn from it. After all that is why we all are at the forums in the first place right ?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 28, 2010)

^^nice suggestion and thoughts


----------



## ajai5777 (Apr 28, 2010)

My cabby is zebronics bijli.My plan is to go for Gigabyte APFC 80+ 460W.Will it be fit in the space in my cabby?


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 28, 2010)

@FilledVoid, if u look at his earlier posts and compare to what others were points, u'll find he was talking like a no brainer. recommending just any PSU he like (or was attracted to ). a 550W local PSU (Zeb platinum) will give at most 70% efficiency, that also if one is lucky. compare it to Corsair CX400W which will deliver above 80% efficiency, always. so both delivering almost same power. but Corsair giving more current on the 12V rail (stable system under load) + 5years of ground breaking warranty. zebronics giving a cool looking LED fan & a bad rating on the 12V rail. not to mention warranty only by name.

so if OP able sell out 2.6k for a bad psu, why can't he add 200bucks more to get a far superior PSU? we all were trying make him understand this simple thing when he started "nothing is perfect" lecture. forcing me pass little bad comment against him. my apology to him.



ajai5777 said:


> My cabby is zebronics bijli.My plan is to go for Gigabyte APFC 80+ 460W.Will it be fit in the space in my cabby?



i'll still say, go for FSP Saga II 400W. and save a couple of hundred bucks & a keep your pc a bit more quite. cause Gigabyte's price have been rising for past few months & isn't available for anything below 2.5k. FSP can be owned for 2k or so. its simply like comparing Seasonic & Corsair. Corsair ---> rebranded SeaSonic. Gigabyte ---> rebranded FSP.

about fitting, i doubt. cause Bijli is nowhere near NZXT or Cooler Master. so the holes may not be at right place. it'll fit but the holes may give u a little headache.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 3, 2010)

FSP,Gigabyte etc are not available in my city.Only coolermaster and Zebronics are available at my dealer.I have heard that zebronics pro series are good so I ordered a zebronics pro 500W at 2.6k.Also no fitting prob with bijli 

Next target is Biostar TA785G3 HD. Before that I have to sell off my biggest mistake -MSI GF615M P33

Also 1 doubt if I put my HD 5670 with Arctic cooling in that board, can I  use both of the PCI's..?
I really need 2 PCI's.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 4, 2010)

****bump****


----------



## asingh (May 4, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> FSP,Gigabyte etc are not available in my city.Only coolermaster and Zebronics are available at my dealer.I have heard that zebronics pro series are good so I ordered a zebronics pro 500W at 2.6k.Also no fitting prob with bijli
> 
> Next target is Biostar TA785G3 HD. Before that I have to sell off my biggest mistake -MSI GF615M P33
> 
> ...



Can you not order your stuff online. TheItwarez, primeabgb are nice.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 4, 2010)

Actually I dont prefer buying things online.


----------



## asingh (May 4, 2010)

^^
Then you limit your choice and scope. You picked up a Zebronics PSU, which in my world is equivalent to CR$$. Sorry to be so crude and rude, but that is the truth. Even if it is powering a low GPU, still the risk is there. In India with rampant high temperatures, and immense voltage spike, you are risking it. Rest is your choice. If not online, there are other methods to procure goods. Relatives/friends could have purchased and shipped for example.

If your PCI's are not covered what is stopping you from using them...?


----------



## ajai5777 (May 4, 2010)

Bought Zebronics Pro 500W @ 2.6k

In my current board I lost 1 PCI due to HD 5670.If I put the same in TA785G3 HD can I use both the PCI's..?


----------



## asingh (May 4, 2010)

Why not put it on the 2nd PCI. Near the edge...?


----------



## ajai5777 (May 4, 2010)

Dude.. I want to use my Creative SB 5.1 vx and my TV tuner card. So 2 PCI's needed.In my current board 1 PCI is covered by arctic cooler of HD 5670 so I am adjusting with onboard audio.My doubt is that If I put the same card in TA785GM3 HD can I use both of the PCI's..?

I am going to get Biostar TA785G3 HD.From the layout I think I can use both the PCI's with HD 5670 but I am not sure.Another option is MSI 785GM E53 no doubts about the space but price is high.


----------



## asingh (May 4, 2010)

Both boards seem to have same spacing. First PCI will be really close, and will heat the PCI.E card. Also you might get static interference.


----------



## coderunknown (May 4, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Dude.. I want to use my Creative SB 5.1 vx and my TV tuner card. So 2 PCI's needed.In my current board 1 PCI is covered by arctic cooler of HD 5670 so I am adjusting with onboard audio.My doubt is that If I put the same card in TA785GM3 HD can I use both of the PCI's..?
> 
> I am going to get Biostar TA785G3 HD.From the layout I think I can use both the PCI's with HD 5670 but I am not sure.Another option is MSI 785GM E53 no doubts about the space but price is high.



Bio* got the PCI X1 slot between the PCIe X 16 & PCI slots. problem is if u got Sapphire HD5670,  the one with Arctic Cooler, its spread out quite a bit. so may not allow u use the 1st PCI slot.


----------



## ajai5777 (May 5, 2010)

I am using  the 2nd PCI in my current board with HD 5670.
*www.descom.com/catalog/images/msi_GF615M-P33.jpg

So I think I can use both the PCI's in the Bio* TA785G3 HD
*anvoz.com/products/product_s656.jpg

I think I'll lose only my PCIe x 1


----------



## ajai5777 (May 5, 2010)

Will I be able to crossfire HD 5670 with the IGP HD 4200..?


----------



## Piyush (May 5, 2010)

ajai5777 said:


> Will I be able to crossfire HD 5670 with the IGP HD 4200..?


hybrid crossfire is possible but useless


----------



## ajai5777 (May 14, 2010)

Thank you all for the help.I bought Biostar TA785G3 HD @ 4.1k
No probs of connectivity; as i predicted, I got both the PCI's after fitting HD 5670.
Now I wanna know about Crossfirex between IGP and HD 5670.


----------



## coderunknown (May 14, 2010)

i don't think its possible. moreover even if u crossfire total gain will be around 1-2FPS. useless. better OC the graphics card to 900/1050 using MSI afterburner.


----------

